# Problems with the battery draining in fifthwheel:



## Weatherly40 (Oct 25, 2006)

We bought a used 1993 Jayco Designer Series fifthwheel. We noticed the previous owner put a different refrigerater that is not an RV type, but fits in it. Something is draining the battering, and my husband is wondering if it could be the frig causing this or perhaps something else. He says the battery is hooked up properly! Has anyone had a simular problem? Thank you!


----------



## s.harrington (Oct 26, 2006)

Re: Problems with the battery draining in fifthwheel:

Sound like they put a house style refer in it.  Not uncommon if you stay in a camping club.  There may be an inverter to run it when you go down the road.  Check and see.  If there is turn it off.  Also, how old are the Batteries?  If they are over 2 1/2 years old replace them.  Is your converter working?  You should have an older style that may not be charging the battery anymore.


----------



## hertig (Oct 26, 2006)

Re: Problems with the battery draining in fifthwheel:

If you really want to know what is going on, put an amp meter in the positive line going from the battery.  This will tell you how much the 'drain' current is.  Probably the LP detector and if so equipped, the CO detector will take a bit.  Any entertainment electronics may take a bit to keep the clock and memory going.  And anything you left on (bay or closet light, thermostat, etc).  As mentioned, even if you are not using any 120v, the inverter itself sucks up a bit.

The ultimate solution, of course, is to put an inline battery cut off switch in the line out from the batteries.  May have to reprogram stuff when next you go to use it though.  Don't forget that rechargable batteries 'self discharge' over time, so even with the cutoff, you will want to 'top them off' every few months or so.


----------



## Weatherly40 (Oct 26, 2006)

Re: Problems with the battery draining in fifthwheel:


             Thank you for the helpful advise, we will check these out!  My husband did unplug the freg and the battery would still drain! The battery is setting on metal in the battery compartment, should that be placed on something other then metal?     Thanks again


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 26, 2006)

Re: Problems with the battery draining in fifthwheel:

If your battery drains while sitting on metal (or concrete), then the outside is in need of a sever cleaning.  There is no 'magic' about the surface that a battery sits on.  

The only thing that can drain a battery is a 'connection' of some kind between the two terminals.


----------



## Weatherly40 (Oct 26, 2006)

Re: Problems with the battery draining in fifthwheel:



> TexasClodhopper - 10/26/2006  10:46 PM
> 
> If your battery drains while sitting on metal (or concrete), then the outside is in need of a sever cleaning.  There is no 'magic' about the surface that a battery sits on.
> 
> The only thing that can drain a battery is a 'connection' of some kind between the two terminals.


       Thanks Tex, we will check your advise out to!


----------



## hertig (Oct 27, 2006)

Re: Problems with the battery draining in fifthwheel:

A plastic tray can be useful to catch any spillage, so it does not eat though that metal the battery is sitting on


----------



## Weatherly40 (Oct 27, 2006)

Re: Problems with the battery draining in fifthwheel:


         Hi, you mentioned the converter box. Do you or anyone else know where they are usualy located at? I called a Jayco Delership in Linn Creek Mo since I live in Missouri, he said that he wasn't sure. He said to check where the power cord goes into the trailer, well we did and it wasn't there! My husband thinks after reading your post, that it may have something to do with the converter box.
                                                           Thanks a lot!
                                                           Mary


----------



## hertig (Oct 28, 2006)

Re: Problems with the battery draining in fifthwheel:

Mine was in the cabinet under the sink.  Check around where the breaker panel is.


----------



## Weatherly40 (Oct 28, 2006)

Re: Problems with the battery draining in fifthwheel:



> hertig - 10/28/2006  1:56 AM
> 
> Mine was in the cabinet under the sink.  Check around where the breaker panel is.


                     Hi thank you for your reply! My husband says he looked in both those places, but no luck!  I'm wondering if there is anyway I can get a floorplan of my year of Jayco fifthwheel that might explain where everything is. I see why it inportant to keep all the papers that go with your fifthwheel! I received an owner's manual which talks about the converter box, but it doesn't say where it is located, or should be located! We appeciate all the great help from you all! I'v called a Jayco dealer and considering the year"1993" he couldn't help me much!


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 28, 2006)

RE: Problems with the battery draining in fifthwheel:

I know it sounds fairly obvious, but have you looked real close in the large cargo compartment up by the front jacks.  The converter is just a fairly small metal box with wires going in and out.


----------



## Weatherly40 (Oct 28, 2006)

RE: Problems with the battery draining in fifthwheel:



> DL Rupper - 10/28/2006  9:48 AM
> 
> I know it sounds fairly obvious, but have you looked real close in the large cargo compartment up by the front jacks.  The converter is just a fairly small metal box with wires going in and out.


 
         You were right, the converter box was there! My husband had been overlooking it !   He says it's not working, in our other fifthwheel you can hear it shutting on and off, and on our newest fifth you can't. My husband says those are exspensive to replace, but it seems like we are going to have to. 
                                                Thank You!


----------

